
Travel and learn - Martin001
Any ideas how can I join&#x2F; link my hostel to MOOC platforms (edx, coursera...)?
======
bruceb
What do you mean link them?

~~~
Martin001
Sory, I am new and did not explain myself well (also not my native language.)

I was thinking about the idea of traveling and taking online courses.

To create some sort of university-hostel where people could travel arround the
world and get an education (university degree). Something like minerva
schools, but for a wider public, backpackers and travelers in general.

I understand anyone can take a MOOC in Edx, Coursera you name it, anywhere
arround the globe (as long as there is a internet connection); but the problem
is droping out, as 90 % of people that sign up to MOOC do.

In a hostel you might get to know other people that have the same educational
interests and might encourage, challenge and enrich the MOOC experience.

Since we do not need to be in a specific physical place (say an university
campus) to recieve an education, why not travel arround the world, meet other
cultures, challenge our points of view AND get a bachelors degree.

So, I have this crazy idea of making a small hostel into some sort of
university, but do not know how to start.

